# Win 8 Directories "corrupted and unreadable".



## al_dubley (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello,

Recently, I backed up all of my files (My Documents, Music, Pictures, etc) to another PC (it is running Windows 7 x86) by plugging the Windows 8 hard drive into it's SATA port and copying everything over. I then factory reset the Windows 8 machine and updated to Windows 8.1.

All was fine until I put the hard drive back into the other PC and copied the files over. They all copied fine, but after plugging the drive back into the Windows 8 machine and clicking on any of those directories (Pictures, for example), I just get an error message saying that the directory is corrupted and unreadable.

Can anyone help?

I still have all of the files backed up onto the other PC, but I can now not even copy the files over via a different means (USB stick), as the directories are completely inaccessible both on the Windows 8 machine and the one to which I backed up.

Thanks in advance,

Al


----------



## al_dubley (Jan 18, 2012)

* UPDATE *

I have just ran chkdsk /f and the folders are now accessible. One of them has files in but none of the others have which makes no sense to me. I'm going to have to copy everything over via USB pen...I am interested to know if I made a bad move with what I did to cause this problem and why it happened in the first place?

Thanks,

Al


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Something happened during the initial copy process that didn't take, you should have checked the files before unplugging the drive. 
If the computers are part of your local network through a router, then you can just share files between computers and drag and drop from one computer to another, you do not need to use a USB drive.


----------



## al_dubley (Jan 18, 2012)

Ah, so it's nothing to do with Win7 -> Win8?

Cheers!


----------

